# Random.



## EIngerson (Oct 14, 2013)

Post your photographs of "Random" things.




Random by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MiFleur (Oct 15, 2013)

130602_7280 The clothes pins by MiFleur, Thanks for 400,000 views, on Flickr


----------



## shyanni (Oct 18, 2013)

I had to laugh when I saw this. Obviously this boat belongs to a flatlander who lives far from the ocean and has no concept of tides.


----------



## ruifo (Sep 28, 2014)

Rock N&#x27; Beach by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Borad (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## MSnowy (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Sep 28, 2014)

How about a soda machine randomly placed in the middle of campus?




Day 262 - Pepsi machine by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg (Sep 29, 2014)

White plastic fork


----------



## limr (Sep 29, 2014)

Day 178 - Tricyle and piercings by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Sep 29, 2014)

Day 217 - Falling off a mountain by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2014)

Crow and Roof Staple; Nikon D1, 400 f/3.5 Ai-S


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 30, 2014)

~Crane on a river~


----------



## W.Fovall (Sep 30, 2014)

Bought new glasses


----------



## John Hunt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Fred Berg (Sep 30, 2014)

Paper hanky


----------



## limr (Sep 30, 2014)

Junk shops are good for random:




Day 164 - Electrical department by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Sep 30, 2014)

It seems I like taking photos of random things.




Day 159 - B&amp;W boat by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## mishele (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## snowbear (Sep 30, 2014)

Note the bottom-left corner!






N90s, AF 50mm f/1.8 Nikkor; Kodak Tri-X Pan.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 30, 2014)

And another - ceramic cow hanging from the ceiling fan cord.





N90s, AF 50mm f/1.8 Nikkor; Kodak Tri-X Pan.


----------



## BillM (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## BillM (Sep 30, 2014)

And for Raj


----------



## snerd (Sep 30, 2014)

Random cell pic to Instagram. Signs. Oh well (sigh). First new iPhone 6+ pic lol!!


----------



## ruifo (Sep 30, 2014)

Bite me by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## BillM (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Borad (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Gary A. (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Fred Berg (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## ruifo (Oct 2, 2014)

Biblioteca Palafoxiana by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## bribrius (Oct 2, 2014)

lol.


----------



## feg94 (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## bribrius (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Fred Berg (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 3, 2014)

Spirit of Jefferson and Riverfront 206a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2014)

Cell  phone snap.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2014)

Chicken & Waffles!  Yummmmmmm.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 7, 2014)

What the heck is this?!  Transformers?


----------



## snowbear (Oct 7, 2014)

An early exploration into the ROT


----------



## limr (Oct 8, 2014)

Day 33 - self portrait by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Oct 8, 2014)

Day 84 - Hikers and snowman by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Oct 8, 2014)

limr said:


> Day 33 - self portrait by limrodrigues, on Flickr



Wow!  You can do one hell of a handstand!


----------



## Fred Berg (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## richardbenson2110 (Nov 20, 2014)

Some good thing i have seen in this thread !! keep up the good work !


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## bribrius (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Gary A. (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## bribrius (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Philmar (Nov 24, 2014)

Granaries - Dogon escarpment, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Grave - Santiago, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr



La ville de Quebec by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Pills for all ills in an old pharmacy - San Miguel de Allende, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Capitoline Museums - Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## acparsons (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Fred Berg (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Philmar (Apr 19, 2015)

Hanoi alleyway and bike by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rusty the staircase by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Laneway restaurant sign - Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Eroded rocks and bricks - Kew Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Apr 24, 2015)

Rain....Temple of Heaven, Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




fans - Chinatown San Franciso by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Wonder Junk by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Jan 8, 2016)

Amassed Amazon River ferries in the busy port of Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr





Morro Sao Paolo at dusk by Phil Marion, on Flickr





Gang plank for an Amazon River ferry boat - Manuas by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Forbidden City architectural detail - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Jan 11, 2016)

Foz do Iguaçu - long exposure by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sleist (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Zil (Jun 30, 2016)

ruifo said:


> Rock N&#x27; Beach by ruimc77, on Flickr



This reminds me of a location inside a video game called GTA V, only in real life.


----------



## sleist (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## sleist (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## sleist (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## sleist (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## sleist (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## sleist (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## snowbear (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## PhotoriousMe (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Gary A. (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## orf (Nov 23, 2017)

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## acparsons (Nov 24, 2017)

DSC_8100 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 2, 2018)

Eat 

Edit: I meant to post this somewhere else. I certainly wasn't referring to the photo in the prior post.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 8, 2018)

Old Bullets


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 9, 2018)

An image from project, "What would Jesus shoot with a Nikon F"


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Apr 5, 2018)

Nice one Dean! Lovely moment.


----------



## Nwcid (Apr 6, 2018)

Does this count?  It leaves me with so many questions??????


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 16, 2018)

Bagworm Cocoon


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 16, 2018)

Running the River


----------



## Philmar (Jun 17, 2018)

IMG_5986 by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 29, 2018)

Nikon F, Nikkor micro 55 f/3.5, TriX 400, HC110, Epson V800.

East Jordon Iron Works, East Jordon, MI. Currently operate under the name EJ. They manufacture and distribute iron construction castings. I have seen many of their man hole covers throughout the years, in numerous cities. Additional items seen on railroads, and farm equipment. I love the ones with the fish on them. Anyway, I am starting to capture images as I run across them. 
index

1.




2.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 29, 2018)

Nikon F


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 9, 2018)

Breaking the Seal


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 10, 2018)

This reminds me of when I was at work.......


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 10, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> This reminds me of when I was at work.......



I only shot this because the driver was struggling to cut that seal.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 5, 2018)

Fungi


----------



## Philmar (Sep 13, 2018)

Freshly caught fish from the Mekong River for sale at the Luang Prabang daily food market - Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 3, 2018)

1 The Web Tree


 
2 Web with a View


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Philmar (Dec 31, 2018)

All smiles while taking a break - Chichen Itza, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## PhotoriousMe (Feb 9, 2019)




----------

